# wpa_supplicant and unsecured networks

## gentoouser_54

Okay, this problem is driving me nuts, just because it should be so simple but I can't get it to work.

I'm trying to connect to an unsecured network, mostly just so that I know how to do it, I can connect to WEP protected networks just fine.

My /etc/conf.d/net is the standard afair:

modules = ( "wpa_supplicant" )

config_wlan0 = ( "dhcpd" )

and wpa_supplicant.conf has:

network={

    ssid="valid_ssid"

    key_mgmt=NONE

    priority=6   #highest priority of all network={} objects in wpa_supplicant.conf

}

When I run /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart all I get are the following errors:

>Could not set interface wlan0 flags. Input/Output error

>Failed to start wpa_supplicant

Oddly enough if I reset my router to use my usual WEP key, and then try to restart net.wlan0, I get the same errors, unless I reboot... then net.wlan0 will start up just fine.

----------

## patrix_neo

check if this help

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-814535-start-0.html

It's old (feb 2010), but the wpa_supplicant.conf might need tha AP-var and maybe even use of the -Dwext option?

Just some friendly tips.

----------

